# Ectomorph Build up



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay im tall and im thin im the very definition of an ectomorph, i can lose 5lbs a day if i dont eat constantly, i cant store muscle or fat. And im weight lifting bad idea huh..

Ive started trying to down the calories hard. Ive done a lot of reading.. im basically eating as much protein as i can mainly from eggs, peanut butter, meat and milk. I also read that for ectomorphs in training we should also consume a lot of fat and calories to provide bulk.. it didnt sound so reliable but im not an expert so i dont know.

Any ecto's here who could drill me on the solid principles of bulking?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

5lbs a day could be water weight! Eggs = Brilliant, peanut butter and milk are great for adding cals but they contain slow digesting proteins & IMO shouldn't really be used as such but before bed! You'll have to post up your stats, diet & routine.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay im male, 21 years old, 6''4' and im 170lbs, im pretty light and scrawny for my height. My biology naturaly has me screwed because i have a tall thin frame which i cant do anything about really.

The most ive ever been is about 185lbs when i was doing martial arts but im no where near as fit as i used to be and staying above 170 is a constant challange.

Went through a bad spot about 14 months ago depressed and all that but thing is i went down to 139lbs and it happened in literally 4 months. Thats 40+ pounds for a guy whos already skinny as can be so i can lose it damn fast if i slack.

Ive also got hyperthyroidism.. cant process fat really, i can eat 4000 calories and not get any heavier usually.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

How much sleep are you getting nightly..?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

4000 calories sounds a lot, what's the breakdown pro/carb/fat?


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

add 3 bulking shakes and fish oil tabs with every meal, im the same, was 7 stone at 20, over 13 now, jus takes time and work bud


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

ooomoo said:


> add 3 bulking shakes and fish oil tabs with every meal, im the same, was 7 stone at 20, over 13 now, jus takes time and work bud


Good tip, fish oils are an excellent addition for extra cals.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Ive also got hyperthyroidism.. cant process fat really, i can eat 4000 calories and not get any heavier usually.


Untreated hyperthyroidism will make any significant weight gain extremely difficult... what treatment are you getting?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Untreated hyperthyroidism will make any significant weight gain extremely difficult... what treatment are you getting?


None what so ever, im British our national health system is notoriously awful.. my doctor basically said there was no point seeking treatment. I would like to trial radioiodine treatment to see if it has any effect. Unfortunately the only way i can likely get it is if i go private and pay for it which i certainly cant afford, im unemployed im a uni student.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

ooomoo said:


> add 3 bulking shakes and fish oil tabs with every meal, im the same, was 7 stone at 20, over 13 now, jus takes time and work bud


Hey cheers mate i might look into fish oil capsules/tablets i think their pretty cheap so may be a pretty good idea. When you say bulking shakes do you mean like protein shakes? Or are they different things? Ive heard supplements are pretty expensive, ive only heard of whey and creatine but really dont know anything about either, other than their pretty expensive.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> None what so ever, im British our national health system is notoriously awful.. my doctor basically said there was no point seeking treatment. I would like to trial radioiodine treatment to see if it has any effect. Unfortunately the only way i can likely get it is if i go private and pay for it which i certainly cant afford, im unemployed im a uni student.


Sounds familiar... five years ago I had two short hyperthyroid episodes (lost 45lbs in total, mostly muscle), and they spent so long messing up test results and trying to decide what to do/what my precise diagnosis was that when my body stabilised I decided just not to go back to the specialist any more... they had no clue.

Best way to get extra calories, if that's what you feel you need, is through shakes. Make them too high in protein and you may supress your appetite (not good if looking to gain) so always add some carbs (dextrose, maltodextrin) and fats (olive oil, hemp oil, coconut fat sometimes) too


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> 4000 calories sounds a lot, what's the breakdown pro/carb/fat?


My break down currently is all over the place ive been at my parents for the summer, when i move back into the city on my own i can get back into a routine. I basically tried to go 50/50 on carbs and protein and ignore sugar and fatty foods (unless it was meat and stuff for the protein).

I read though.. if your very skinny you should actually diet and train the opposite way to most people and actually consume lots of fat and calories. But its confusing me a bit. Heres a basic kind of meal thing i tried sticking to:

Breakfast

2 Peanut butter sandwichs (i hear their good for protein and calories)

Glass of milk

Bowl of Porridge

4 eggs scrambled (does it matter how the eggs are prepared?)

A banana

Lunch

Tuna and pasta

or tuna sandwichs

Dinner

Basically just meat.. what ever i can afford i try for chicken

Brocoli i eat a lot

Before i go to sleep..

Peanut sandwiches again.. just for the calories

I need a lot of guidance on the diet, im trying to be healthy but at the same time downing as many calories as i can


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

No where near 4000 cals there fella. Shoot for 6-7 small meals a day


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> How much sleep are you getting nightly..?


It varies but when i start university again my routine will probally be bed at 2:30-4:00am ish.. and wake up 7:30-9:30ish.. i get a good catch up at the weekend though usually.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> No where near 4000 cals there fella. Shoot for 6-7 small meals a day


Yeah i didnt mean the ^^ above example was meant to be 4000 your right its way under. But ive tried that many in the past and its not worked. 6-7 small meals is going to be hard i think, but its what im hearing from people more and more.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> No where near 4000 cals there fella. Shoot for 6-7 small meals a day


Surely 6-7 small meals is useful if you want to keep your metabolism high?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

It's just an easier way of taking in lots of calories without stuffing yourself with huge meals.

6-7 meals is really hard until you get used to it then it's not a problem. Doesn't take long


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Defo need more sleep mate!

3 most important things for training are diet, lifting and SLEEP.

Me being 17 also like to stay up a bit, but the more sleep you get the more you recover.

Will probably help you put on weight too.

im also an ectomorph, not as tall as you, only 6' 1, do you have any whey protein or anything? How much tuna do you have in your tuna sandwiches? I usually have 2 tins a day. Put on a stone in the last 6 weeks, just eat eat eat theres not much more too it. Even when you're not hungry just eat.

Oh and drink pleanty of water too


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Barker said:


> Defo need more sleep mate!
> 
> 3 most important things for training are diet, lifting and SLEEP.
> 
> ...


As much as i can fit in, ive heard tuna is excellent for protein and the oils are very useful, i need to read into oils a bit more because someone else said they would be useful.

Being an ecto sure is a bitch -_-

I keep hearing about whey and it sounds like the staple supplement that everyone uses, is it expensive?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Whey is pretty good, i'd suggest it, although it *is not* a replacement. You should have it on top of a lot of food just to boost the protein up a little. As an ecto ive found it great, although if i come off it my weight starts to drop.

Try www.bulkpowders.co.uk, ive had one of their 5kg tubs and im on the 2nd from them now. Un flavored, i just down it in one, sometimes throw a couple of raw eggs in too


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

my shakes r about 1300cals, 70p, 60c, .30f lol, scoop protein, tb sq peanut butter, olive oil, 3 eggs, 2 scoop oats, and milk 2 make a pint, all good stuff in there buddy


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

90 fish oils r £4 i think


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Whey/powdered oats/extra virgin olive oil/peanut butter/full fat milk,

x2 or x3 aday in a blender or shaker will add 400-100cals a pop depending on what you used...

Even double cream or ice cream as a treat 

Doesn't happen over night mate gotta keep plugging away 

EDIT oomoo beat me to it lol


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

ooomoo said:


> 90 fish oils r £4 i think


Wow thats very affordable, i guess their a bit like tablets for anything you only take 1 or 2 a day? 90 is 3 months worth for £4 i like the sound of that


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I take around 10-15 a day mate


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

frowningbudda said:


> Whey/powdered oats/extra virgin olive oil/peanut butter/full fat milk,
> 
> x2 or x3 aday in a blender or shaker will add 400-100cals a pop depending on what you used...
> 
> ...


Nah both good suggestions mate, im a complete newbie at all this so just soaking up all the advice i can. Definately going to look around for some whey when i get back into the city check prices etc


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

frowningbudda said:


> I take around 10-15 a day mate


Ah really? Hmmm well at £4 for 90 its still pretty affordable, i take it theres a point where taking a certain number wont have any more effect? Like is 10-15 the most?


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

I get mine from zipvit 360 for 9 quid

http://www.zipvit.com/cgi-bin/popupprod3a1.pl?prodcode=A39&cartnumber=2416c&currency=Pounds%20Sterling


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

eat more oats, drink more milk, and squat 3 times a week

watch the weight on the scales go up


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm an ectomorph, I was 7.5st when I 1st started training

I had to force feed myself mate, was not easy, but only way to put weight on.

You don't need to be eating loads healthy chicken and rice either, as you will struggle to get calories in.

Stews, egg bacon beans for breaky, loads full fat milk

as a student I used to make my own weight gain shakes

all own brand stuff

liter skim milk

add skim milk powder

half liter ice cream

2 bananas

5 or so eggs

blend up and drink

could get about 1000cals per drink iirc

3 a day plus 3 meals and laughing


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I'm an ectomorph, I was 7.5st when I 1st started training
> 
> I had to force feed myself mate, was not easy, but only way to put weight on.
> 
> ...


Toss in a few gulps of oils in there - Udo's, olive or even Spry Crisp n dry , few scoops of bleneded protein get the cals in, good weight gainer


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

jw007 said:


> I'm an ectomorph, I was 7.5st when I 1st started training
> 
> I had to force feed myself mate, was not easy, but only way to put weight on.
> 
> ...


Is that you in your avatar? Im not sure how tall you are but seriously wow if you used to be a skinny ectomorph like me.. now you look massive and pretty damn intimidating lol

Im starting to understand how these bulk up shakes work i think, when i get back into the city i think im going to be investing in a blender hahaha.

One question about your shake example do you serve it cold or like heat it in a microwave? Arent raw eggs really risky?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

raw eggs aren't 'risky' no.

if you buy saw 15 eggs for a quid then there may be something up with them, just smell em as soon as you crack em, if they smell rotten then dont eat it


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Toss in a few gulps of oils in there - Udo's, olive or even Spry Crisp n dry , few scoops of bleneded protein get the cals in, good weight gainer


Yeah im thinking i might have to lay off the protein powders, spent about 2 hours online last night looking at whey its like £30 a tub which i cant afford.. bit annoying, if i was rich i would get the best supplements going. Will throw in oil though ive started trying to add it to foods already.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Barker said:


> raw eggs aren't 'risky' no.
> 
> if you buy saw 15 eggs for a quid then there may be something up with them, just smell em as soon as you crack em, if they smell rotten then dont eat it


Everything ive ever read and heard says the opposite and youll kinda instantly get salmonella and keel over.. but i joined here to find some experts so i trust you guys. If i beat 5 eggs into liquid and nuked it in the microwave for mabye a minute just long enough for them not to start to form solids would that kill all ''bad ass bacteria'' i keep being told about?


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Yeah im thinking i might have to lay off the protein powders, spent about 2 hours online last night looking at whey its like £30 a tub which i cant afford.. bit annoying, if i was rich i would get the best supplements going. Will throw in oil though ive started trying to add it to foods already.


But not ANY oils, you need healthy oils - extra virgin olive oil, coconut oil, fish oil, UDOS etc. Read the diet and nutrition sections, plenty of info.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Okay im tall and im thin im the very definition of an ectomorph, i can lose 5lbs a day if i dont eat constantly, i cant store muscle or fat. And im weight lifting bad idea huh..
> 
> Ive started trying to down the calories hard. Ive done a lot of reading.. im basically eating as much protein as i can mainly from eggs, peanut butter, meat and milk. I also read that for ectomorphs in training we should also consume a lot of fat and calories to provide bulk.. it didnt sound so reliable but im not an expert so i dont know.
> 
> Any ecto's here who could drill me on the solid principles of bulking?


I too am an Ectomorph and I know how frustrating it can be to bulk up as it took me years to break away from nine and a half stone, even when I was in the Infantry the heaviest I got was ten stone, don't give up though as it can be done it just takes a bit more determination than the average bloke would need!

You need to make sure you eat at least 2g of protein per lbs of your body weight or you will not grow, you also need to make sure your calories are high as being an Ectomorph your metabolism will be very high and if you don't have your diet spot on you could end up actually losing weight by working out instead of putting it on...........you will no doubt find eating this much near impossible at first so this is where Whey shakes are your friend, buy it in bulk and get stuck in, Creatine caps will help too and should be taken daily for proper effect.

You need to make sure your not over training too as this is very tempting when your frustrated at your progress, I over trained for years, just work each muscle group once per week in a simple three day split with all the basic compound moves like deadlifts, bench press and squats, if you do all this you will grow trust me!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Everything ive ever read and heard says the opposite and youll kinda instantly get salmonella and keel over.. but i joined here to find some experts so i trust you guys. If i beat 5 eggs into liquid and nuked it in the microwave for mabye a minute just long enough for them not to start to form solids would that kill all ''bad ass bacteria'' i keep being told about?


That would probably cook the eggs and make it all weird, ive done it once before and it went all horrible. You really shouldn't need to worry, i have more raw egs than i do cooked, just get a couple in your shake and down it. or if you dont like downing your shakes whack em in a glass and they just slide down your throat. Don't taste em as much in shakes though.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Is that you in your avatar? Im not sure how tall you are but seriously wow if you used to be a skinny ectomorph like me.. now you look massive and pretty damn intimidating lol
> 
> Im starting to understand how these bulk up shakes work i think, when i get back into the city i think im going to be investing in a blender hahaha.
> 
> One question about your shake example do you serve it cold or like heat it in a microwave? Arent raw eggs really risky?


I'm 5'10 and 17-18st now mate, yes that's me

Pmsl, fck me, the amount of **** bodybuilders pump into there bodys and your worried about an ity bity egg lol

No, raw is fine

salmonella from eggs is mostly bollox..

I have had salmonella, but not from eggs from fckin burger king grrrrr

And even then, it's just like real bad food poising, won't kill you 

man up


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Cheap whey

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/impact_whey_protein

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php/276/18/whey_protein_concentrate_82___instantised_

Routine

http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/The_Starting_Strength_Novice/Beginner_Programs

Hope these help.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm 6ft 2 and used to be about 12 stone. Was always very skinny and struggled to put on weight etc. Up to 16.5 stone now and about 15% bf but has taken a while.

Personally I have just eaten anything that is not nailed down. Try to go easy on sugary and overly fatty / junk foods but pretty much anything else and as much as possible.

Many will say this is not the best diet advice as you risk putting on fat but it's the only way I have found it possible to put on weight (and still remain relatively lean)

Typical day for me would be:

Breakfast - 5 egg omlette with cheese / veg

10.30 - 100g oats with youghurt

11.30 - protein shake

1.00 - 2 tins tuna with mayo in wholemeal bread

2.00 - train

3.30 - Protein shake with oats PWO

5.30 - Snack

7.30 - Dinner (150g carbs, fish/meat etc. and veg)

9.30 - Protein shake

I always mix my shakes with milk and will snack on cashew nuts etc. during the day. TBH, even on this I have struggled to grow recently!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

jw007 said:


> I'm 5'10 and 17-18st now mate, yes that's me
> 
> Pmsl, fck me, the amount of **** bodybuilders pump into there bodys and your worried about an ity bity egg lol
> 
> ...


Jeees youve done pretty damn well, and yeah ill man up  i dont really care about feeling sick i just dont want to be ****ting my soul out over a loo for 3 days lol thats not a cool weekend, but yeah ill try a shake tomorrow can do everything but the whey for now, ill try 2 eggs, icecream, milk, oil etc

Guess im gonna be feeling pretty embarresed if im alive after tomorrow:laugh:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

jw's suggested bulking shake is a good un... not expensive either.

other things you could add:

yoghurt

frozen fruit

honey

ground nuts

blended up oats

olive oil

coconut milk

etc


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

and peanut butter by the jar


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Go to www.fitday.com and set up a free account. Log everything you eat for a week to find out how many cals you are ACTUALLY consuming. Most people find that they are way off where they thought they were.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

i have 3 fish oil tabs with every meal so im about 12 a day bud


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> Go to www.fitday.com and set up a free account. Log everything you eat for a week to find out how many cals you are ACTUALLY consuming. Most people find that they are way off where they thought they were.


Wow this site is pretty cool. It doesnt seem to know what porridge is though LOL thats pretty weird dont you think?, i did both spellings even tried kiddies ready brek but no luck


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Being ectomorph is amazing imo! I can eat shed loads and hardly ever gain a surplus of fat - stay lean(ish) all year round, even when bulking 

Just up the cals slightly and go from there - if your not gaining your not eating enough! There's no other excuse! Eat/drink calorie dense foods if your finding it difficult!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

to be honest mate that is a poor diet if you want to grow, have a read through this thread mate if you haven't already, it will give you a good idea of what you need to be eating:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/35997-how-grow-work-home-guide.html


----------



## fox1989 (Nov 24, 2008)

Im an ecto, started training about 3 years ago at 8 stone, am now 12st 10.

from my experience its an expensive hobby, requiring alot of motivation at times. If you dont buy whey you will just need to get the nutrition from food which will cost, that is the honest truth. you can get something like 2.5kg of whey from myprotein.co.uk, add oats (cheap as hell and good for you), some olive oil and whatever else (research), get 3 in a day and you will put on weight. my body is unforgiving, couple nights out and i lose a whole lot of weight, so spend your student loan wisely ;-)

the main thing i learnt is that doing it half assed is just a waste of time. i used to plod along for weeks not quite eating enough/training properly. constant determination to put weight on is key.

you could always try GOMAD (Gallon Of Milk A Day) but i know many will disagree

good luck


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

This.

Most 'ectos' imo don't eat anywhere near enough. To the OP you say you are an ecto, but your eating maintenance calories, no where near enough to grow. If you are eating a true 4kcals and in 4 months time still not got bigger, then I would say you have a problem.

However - it is a bitch when you have a few days off of a proper diet and lose a fvck load, I can relate to that.



fox1989 said:


> Im an ecto, started training about 3 years ago at 8 stone, am now 12st 10.
> 
> from my experience its an expensive hobby, requiring alot of motivation at times. If you dont buy whey you will just need to get the nutrition from food which will cost, that is the honest truth. you can get something like 2.5kg of whey from myprotein.co.uk, add oats (cheap as hell and good for you), some olive oil and whatever else (research), get 3 in a day and you will put on weight. my body is unforgiving, couple nights out and i lose a whole lot of weight, so spend your student loan wisely ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

empzb said:


> This.
> 
> Most 'ectos' imo don't eat anywhere near enough. To the OP you say you are an ecto, but your eating maintenance calories, no where near enough to grow. If you are eating a true 4kcals and in 4 months time still not got bigger, then I would say you have a problem.
> 
> However - it is a bitch when you have a few days off of a proper diet and lose a fvck load, I can relate to that.


As i said somewhere back i have untreated hyperthyroidism im back up to 180lbs at 6''4' which is my real struggle zone. I also have a small chest now ive got my weight back on im faced with a new problem which im used to. I can be doing press-ups, dumbell curls what ever and the thing that will make me stop isnt the muscle fatigue anymore its actually my breathing, im out of breath. Its another thing ive always had to contend with.

In effect im a asmatic, skinny ecto with a thyroid condition. It should shed some light on why gains are difficult for me. The only thing i have going for me is determination. Pain isnt what stops me, it never has been, what stops me is my biology has me f**ked. Ill beat it some day, at the end of the day bodybuilding is as exactly as the name implies 'buidling your body' thats my goal i know ill never be the incredible hulk because its impossible, i just want to be the best i can be.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Is probably worth pointing out that there are some definite physical differences between a true skeletal ectomorph and the other two body types.

The first thing is length of small intestine. When Sheldon did his experiements to determine a way to score bodytypes he made a lot of physiological measurements of corpses and he determined that those people who have a long slim ribcage and narrow hips (a typical skeletal ectomorph) on average have a small intestine that is only about 30-40% the length of a meso or endomorph of the same height. The physiological effect of this difference is that an ectomorph is unlikely to be able to digest quite as high a proportion of their food as the other two bodytypes, and is particularly likely to struggle absorbing long chain fatty acids and complex proteins. This means a true ecto may need more food than a meso or endo of the same height to get the same amount of certain nutrients.

The second main thing relates to body shape and body heat management. Anyone who has a tall thin body will lose body heat at a faster rate than someone else of equal weight but a more compact physique. This is due to the fact that the longer and thinner an object is, the greater its surface area relative to its mass becomes and the more readily it loses heat. Since an ecto needs to generate more bodyheat when cold to redress this, ectos normally therefore have more active thyroid hormones and a heigher resting metabolic rate. A second related point is that body fat is a strong insulator, and since ectos tend to have less fat, they also have less insulation and so this effect becomes exaggerated even more.

Third problem the ecto has to face are high muscle insertions and low proportion of fast twitch muscle fibres. This unfortunate combination of traits makes for someone not set with a structure that is designed to have a lot of muscle growth potential or strength potential.

While it's by no means impossible for an ecto to grow, it does I think require a greater level of dedication as ectos bodies are naturlly designed not to hold much body weight and to be normally pretty lean, whereas the other two body types are more blessed in ability to gain size and generate raw strength.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Is probably worth pointing out that there are some definite physical differences between a true skeletal ectomorph and the other two body types.
> 
> The first thing is length of small intestine. When Sheldon did his experiements to determine a way to score bodytypes he made a lot of physiological measurements of corpses and he determined that those people who have a long slim ribcage and narrow hips (a typical skeletal ectomorph) on average have a small intestine that is only about 30-40% the length of a meso or endomorph of the same height. The physiological effect of this difference is that an ectomorph is unlikely to be able to digest quite as high a proportion of their food as the other two bodytypes, and is particularly likely to struggle absorbing long chain fatty acids and complex proteins. This means a true ecto may need more food than a meso or endo of the same height to get the same amount of certain nutrients.
> 
> ...


Your a smart guy and definately know what your talking about, i can relate to nearly all of this. The heat management thing especially, im very sensitive to heat and cold. I remember when i was younger my hands would go purple if it was cold, they would go numb very easilly. 10 years back PT/PE back in school when i was in the changing room my hands would often be so purple and numb i couldnt manipulate buttons on my shirt. Seems to have gotten better as i got older but i still feel the cold really badly. And ofcourse the food not being processed properly as been a bane of mine most of my life, women must love having it they can eat what ever they like, not so great for guys though.


----------



## boro62 (Aug 4, 2007)

I sympathise wiv ya m8, I think i might be one of these Ectomorph's, I was always 11'7 for years never went up no matter what crap i eat, then i started eating 6 meals a day every 3 hours with protein shakes in between, it was hard at first but hey if you want to gain it HAS to be done, Note everything you eat work out cals/pro/carbs/fat hard work at first but you will find the right combination that works. I am just starting back out on the line of bodybuilding, so i know the basics of where to start, Looking for gym in colchester, then i can dhit it hard. You are still only young m8 there is plenty of time it is not a race you will succeed providing you get your diet right.

Try this link m8 it might give you a bit more information about your problem? Just a bit more reading for ya 

http://www.superskinnyme.com/Body_Type/Body_Type.html


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

I thought I was an ecto untill I started eating 6 meals a day + 3 protein shakes and now I am pushing 175 starting from 147, started training in April.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah i know its possible im just learning still i guess, bodybuilders actually have to be pretty clever the amount of chemisty half of them start talking about the different kinds of proteins and oils and all that.. bodybuilding is a science in some respects got to be constantly aware of whats going into your body.

Ectomorphs in the military is always something that has made me wonder a lot about.. they get told when and what they eat and when to sleep, often survive on rations on operations and stuff like that, how the bloody hell do they keep themselves up to the same standards as the normal guys?


----------

